# Sight pins survey



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Last year in IBO HC I used 27, 35, 42, 49. Only used the top 2 pins the others are for shooting the long stakes at the local shoots with my HC setup. Also I like to practice at 50 yards in the backyard makes those 35 yarders look easy.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Last year i Shot a 2 pin setup with a sword apex 27yd and 35yd. My bow was only shooting 305 fps. This year Im around 313-315 fps and im going with 1 pin. set up set around 30yrds but thats not set in stone yet still working on the yardage.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

was that strictly 3-D?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

4 pins but thinking of going to 3 since my pin gaps are very close...


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

what's your arrow speed?


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 10, 2009)

pins set @ 20, 30, 35, 40, 47. We shoot ASA and our local shoots make the hunter class shoot from the 45 stake, but you may (will ) get several shots over 45 and one or two pushing 50, so when I shoot ASA just have a bottom pin that I will not use.:mg:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Last year in AHC IBO class I shot 4 pins - 20, 30, 40, and 50


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> what's your arrow speed?


Don't really know. It's not so much arrow speed as it is being hard for me to look at 4 or 5 pins. Probably set them at 25, 32, 40 and gap the other distances.


----------



## harvickfan (Jun 30, 2007)

*how many oins?*

i only use three pins during a tournament but have two other pins for practicing in the backyard. i am trying be as accurate as i can out to 70 yrd. it helps make shorter shots easy.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm using a 5 pin sight, but only use 4 pins for Hunter class in ASA. 20,28,35,40 yards.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

do you shoot any indoor spots and if you do, would you leave all 4 pins in your sight? The reason I'm asking is I invented the Double vision blocker and as accessory to your sight you can only have 3 pins in the sight for Bowhunter class so I'm wondering if it a big deal to only have 3 pins?


----------



## tnalienshooter (Jan 9, 2010)

i shoot in the unlimited class in asa as well as local shoots i have a 20 30 35 40 45 and 50


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

how many pins?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

5 pins here.

Lien2


----------



## btechboy (Feb 16, 2010)

sur-loc supreme with .10 pin and i just put the scope to my riser. and i just have it all marked out


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

I was using 4 pins, but this year I made the switch to MBO


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chunglee63 (Feb 15, 2009)

I shoot 5 pins 3-D Bowhunter freestyle!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

5 pins but only the top 4 come in play in ASA tournaments. The 5th is at 52 yards for practice and long dot holdovers.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 4 pins on my sight but i only use 3 since most hunter class shoots dont have 50 yd targets (atleast the shoots i went to)

my pins are set 20,30,40,50


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

4 pins 20, 30 , 40, 50


----------



## 50 plus (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just started shooting an X Force Omen. Currently I am using a 20, 33, 43, 53, 60. I like having a dead on 20 yd pin since so many of our local shoots place small targets at 18 to 25yds or so. I'm using .019 pins and the 20 and 33 are not very far apart, and essentially the 33 becomes my primary pin out to 36 or 37 yds.


----------



## perrywinkle1 (Jul 25, 2009)

*7*

20 30 40 50 60 70 80


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> *How many people use 4 or 5 sight pins in a bowhunter style of shooting?*


How many pins do you use? I use 5 pins.I have shot some NHAA tournaments with you over here in Alpena A long time ago


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

just 3 pins and a double vision blocker.


----------



## dknight (Apr 20, 2010)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> *How many people use 4 or 5 sight pins in a bowhunter style of shooting?*


i use a 4 pin sight


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*7 pins*

Custom wrapped Spot Hogg Hogg-it 8" ext. top 4 .019" last 3 .010" all green fibers set 30-40-50-60-70-80-90, yeah I know, I know............ overkill, huh, lol!


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Almost true manufatures sets the standards. Here in California we have the redding shoot early may and alot of great shooters attend. We have a target thats 101 yds. I like it and practice up to 110yds. An have put stalks on deer and harvested Blacktail up to 85 yds. Dont do it if you're not confident in your abilties and your setup.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*5 pins*

Hunter Hogg-it. 5 pins
20,30,40,50,60 yard setting. 
for hunting I use a seven pin spot hogg set from 20-80. 
I don't shoot deer that far but I practice out that far. It makes a 40-50 yard shot a slam-dunk.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

been playing with 4pin setup:
23, 33, 40, 50


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump


----------

